# Imelda May interview with Gaybo



## Staples (15 Jul 2011)

Really looking forward to this tonight.  Once it's over I won't have to endure the endless promos telling me it's on.


----------



## TarfHead (15 Jul 2011)

Does anyone miss the radio ads for Neil Diamond with Mary Byrne ?

No ?

Me neither


----------



## Shawady (15 Jul 2011)

Yep, Gaybo back on RTE on friday nights 13 years after he retired!


----------



## ney001 (15 Jul 2011)

Ha-va nagila, ha-va nagila Now you sing it!


----------



## TarfHead (15 Jul 2011)

Shawady said:


> Yep, Gaybo back on RTE on friday nights 13 years after he retired!


 
That's what happens when your life savings are wiped out, twice


----------



## Purple (15 Jul 2011)

TarfHead said:


> That's what happens when your life savings are wiped out, twice



Surely that was half a life’s savings wiped out twice


----------



## Pique318 (15 Jul 2011)

Most retired people aren't lucky enough to be able to walk into a high-paying gig with RTE when their life savings are wiped out.


----------



## liaconn (15 Jul 2011)

Pique318 said:


> Most retired people aren't lucky enough to be able to walk into a high-paying gig with RTE when their life savings are wiped out.


 
Most Irish people wouldn't be able to present a programme to save their lives. 
Whether you like Gay Byrne or not, the man is talented.


----------



## Purple (15 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> most irish people wouldn't be able to present a programme to save their lives.
> Whether you like gay byrne or not, the man is talented.



+1


----------



## Marion (15 Jul 2011)

liacon said:
			
		

> most irish people wouldn't be able to present a programme to save their lives.



I disagree. I think Graham Norton does a good job. 

I agree, however, if you are talking about Miriam O Callaghan, Brendan O Connor, Ryan Tubridy or Pat Kenny.


Marion


----------



## Delboy (15 Jul 2011)

Staples said:


> Really looking forward to this tonight.  Once it's over I won't have to endure the endless promos telling me it's on.



they really went to town on those promos. I had to switch over every time...so annoying.
Who is behind Imedla May? Who's promoting her....she's getting serious exposure and I'm not sure why or if it's really deserved!!!


----------



## AgathaC (16 Jul 2011)

tarfhead said:


> does anyone miss the radio ads for neil diamond with mary byrne ?
> 
> No ?
> 
> Me neither


 +1!!


----------



## dewdrop (16 Jul 2011)

My wife thought she was fantastic. Nice down to earth lady.


----------



## Pique318 (19 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> Most Irish people wouldn't be able to present a programme to save their lives.
> Whether you like Gay Byrne or not, the man is talented.


I don't particularly like him, but I do enjoy watching him interview someone. 

He's by far the best interviewer I've personally ever seen.  Biased and sycophantic at times, yes, but nonetheless the only person who can talk with equal gravitas/sensitivity about sad and horrible experiences with others and then happily chat about pop culture as well as have heavyweight political discussions.

Jeez, maybe I DO like him after all


----------



## salaried (19 Jul 2011)

You mean the radio ads for Mary Byrne featuring Neil Diamond.


----------



## JP1234 (19 Jul 2011)

Well now it's just a week of watching the trailers for his interview with Bob Geldof....


----------



## Complainer (19 Jul 2011)

At least Imelda has achieved her success the old fashioned way, through hard work and talent. This puts her in a totally different league to the usual crew of X-Factor/celeb/karaoke 'stars' that normally take over our screens.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Jul 2011)

dewdrop said:


> My wife thought she was fantastic. Nice down to earth lady.



Me too, I think she's fantastic.


----------



## JP1234 (19 Jul 2011)

Complainer said:


> At least Imelda has achieved her success the old fashioned way, through hard work and talent. This puts her in a totally different league to the usual crew of X-Factor/celeb/karaoke 'stars' that normally take over our screens.




100% agree with that.  Unfortunately I just don't like her music, though my son keeps saying I should give it a chance.


----------

